# 2009 School Related Goals



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

Well I am at a community college right now. My last semester at the Community College bfore I transfer to a 4 year University.

I am taking Public Speaking Class this Semester. I failed the class a few years ago when I took the course. So My Goal this upcoming semester, is to finish the course completely. Plus, get a Decent Grade in Public Speaking. 

This leads up to my next goal getting good grades in both of my classes.


----------

